# Mail box: Vandal & Snow Plow Resistant



## Stephen Hopkins (Aug 4, 2014)

More cutting & welding than machining, but made of steel.  While assessing the damage to the door my mail box I had the epiphany that the bottom ring on a propane can is about the same radius as the door------


----------



## xalky (Aug 4, 2014)

And.....what did you do. Make a mailbox out of a propane cylinder, or make a cover for your existing mailbox.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Aug 4, 2014)

It's an old mail box door on a modified propane tank.  BTW, I heartily recommend evacuating the tank a few times before cutting, less exciting & the tank stays in place better.


----------



## jim18655 (Aug 4, 2014)

Take the valve out and fill the tank with water. Drain and repeat the next day. A lot of gas will come out of the metal. You could leave the water in while you cut if you use a saw. I've used a 1" hole saw to cut a drain/fill hole while it's full of water from the first purge cycle.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 4, 2014)

Some dishwashing detergent in the first fill and soak helps pull alot of residue out also.

Jake Parker


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Aug 4, 2014)

Since propane & methane are odorless, the "stink" is added as a tracer in the event of a leak or accidental discharge.  After the tank has been subjected to a vacuum about all that is left is the residual tracer, but to be safe I still evacuate them more than once


----------

